# Not sure which animal to choose for my 'sona



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## funkfist (Mar 29, 2011)

Skunks....we need more of them


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Could you... kinda give us some personality aspects or something? Random fursonas aren't my thing.


----------



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya know... You don't have to be just one. Play around a little with a few animals and see which one fits you best.

OR!

You can always go for a cookie cutter fox or wolf. Nothing wrong with having a few billion more of those.


----------



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Read this link:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2029346/


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

How about an adorable Hagfish? They chew with their mouths closed and protect themselves by turning the surrounding water into a gelatinous goop!


----------



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 29, 2011)

Pick a Bay Cat.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2011)

Choose the animal you relate to the most, is what one of my friends told me. Like I chose cat because I'm very nice, lazy, chill, playful (when I want to be), gets scared easily etc, which are some of the attributes cats have. And I chose shark hybrid just to make things interesting.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw a binturong. They look like an awesome mix between a cat and a raccoon.

Nothing wrong with choosing snow leopard, though. They are my favorite cats.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

Binturong are fucking adorable. AND SO MEAN. If you're cute and an asshole, you should go for it. :V

If not, I'd say Snow Leopards. They're cute, too.

Sergals, on the other hand, are terrifying. :|


----------



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Aww, Sergals aren't THAT terrifying, I think - I was thinking about one because a month or two ago I was considering a shark, but then I wanted fuzz. Fuzzy shark = Sergal :3


Y'know female sergals have prehensile clits, right? As long as you're a male, I think the creepiness factor is low, so.

Still, I think Binturong is the way to go. :3c


----------



## chompskey (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Ha, yeah, I do know - Too bad I'm a girl, haha. And yeah, Binturong is appealing to me the most right now! I've got my crazy moments anyways, I think it'll be a good fit.


There are furries who have fursonas of the opposite sex. It's just about what you want.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 29, 2011)

Who says you can't make a good-looking female binturong? Come on, they're already cute as hell.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who says you can't make a good-looking female binturong? Come on, they're already cute as hell.


I was talking about Sergals, broski.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

A Person said:


> Choose the animal you relate to the most, is what one of my friends told me. Like I chose cat because I'm very nice, lazy, chill, playful (when I want to be), gets scared easily etc, which are some of the attributes cats have. And I chose shark hybrid just to make things interesting.


 
And I chose strogg because... uh...


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

There only appears to be one of my kind around here. But I'm not sure you fit the bill :V



Grycho said:


> And I chose strogg because... uh...


You're the enemy from Quake?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> There only appears to be one of my kind around here. But I'm not sure you fit the bill :V


What, a citra? What _is_ a citra?


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 29, 2011)

Cut up 26 pieces of paper and write a letter on each of them.

Put said papers into a hat.

Pull out one of the pieces.

Find an animal from that letter.

Enjoy the results and think it's for the best.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What, a citra? What _is_ a citra?


Pretty much the gayest thing out there.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Pretty much the gayest thing out there.


sounds like my kinda thing. :3c


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaz said:


> sounds like my kinda thing. :3c


Sounds like the entire furry fandoms kind of thing :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 30, 2011)

Seriously, what's a citra?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 30, 2011)

If I remember correctly citra's were created in a lab to be gay male little furry creatures that have sex and there sperm is used for food. Something like that.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2011)

oriental shorthair cat


----------



## Archias (Mar 31, 2011)

Just make up some random beasty. Seems alot of people do. Unless your seeking some kind of spirit animal totem thing, I dont see the harm. Besides, nothing wrong with being creative. Just dont over design it. You dont need spikes coming from everywhere and neon colors that sear into people's eyes for gods sake.


----------

